# Glockengasse No. 4711?



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 6, 2007)

Has anyone smelled Glockengasse No.4711? What do you think?
I want to get a cologne for my friend, something that isn't overpowering and smells clean.


----------



## lilifee (Jul 6, 2007)

This is just the cologne water 4711 from cologne in germany. it smells horrible, if u dont want to turn of your friend please dont buy it.


----------



## msmack (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think it smells horrible at all! My german grampa wore this as an after shave and my mom wears it as a body splash/perfume. It has a very clean lemony citrus scent and isn't heavy at all. It reminds me of my childhood and from time to time I wear it as well. If your friend likes light, citrus scents, this may be the one for them.


----------

